# Some democrats want to impeach Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll have to admit I thought these liberals were to hypocritical to actually get their panties in a wad over anything their Messiah would do. Do we have any locals that will defend Obama?



> A hard-core group of liberal House Democrats is questioning the constitutionality of U.S. missile strikes against Libya, with one lawmaker raising the prospect of impeachment during a Democratic Caucus conference call on Saturday.
> 
> Reps. Jerrold Nadler (N.Y.), Donna Edwards (Md.), Mike Capuano (Mass.), Dennis Kucinich (Ohio), Maxine Waters (Calif.), Rob Andrews (N.J.), Sheila Jackson Lee (Texas), Barbara Lee (Calif.) and Del. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D.C.) "all strongly raised objections to the constitutionality of the president's actions" during that call, said two Democratic lawmakers who took part.
> 
> ...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Never going to happen.

We aren't at war, it is a joint police action through NATO, requiring no consent of congress.

Also, congress has approved all the provisions of NATO in the past, so it is pretty much just a moron barking, just like he was barking about Bush previously.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> so it is pretty much just a moron barking


I certainly agree with that, but I did look at it as at least one liberal dissatisfied with Obama. Sort of like the old cliche even a blind pig finds an occasional acorn.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Clinton was impeached and what good did that do??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It would help in the next election if a few democrat voters still have integrity.

The leader of the hypocritical party made these statements just a few short years ago:



> As a presidential candidate, Sen. Barack Obama (D.-Ill.) emphatically stated that the Constitution does not give the president the authority to unilaterally authorize a military attack unless it is needed to stop an actual or imminent attack on the United States.
> 
> Obama made the assertion in a Dec. 20, 2007 interview with the Boston Globe when reporter Charlie Savage asked him under what circumstances the president would have the constitutional authority to bomb Iran without first seeking authorization from Congress.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> It would help in the next election if a few democrat voters still have integrity.
> 
> The leader of the hypocritical party made these statements just a few short years ago:
> 
> ...


Typical politician/lawyer talking out of both sides of his mouth. Too bad we can't outlaw lawyers from being in elected office.


----------

